

Ask HN: How do you drive traffic to a startup pre-launch landing page? - gilmanyu


======
jokull
Try to hit the jackpot. Reach out to people with large Twitter followings who
might be interested. One tweet can bring in as many hits as you pestering your
personal network of people who might not even be the target audience. Also do
some Google searches and leave useful comments on blog posts where your
product could come in useful. I’m launching a private forum service for
example, I google for people asking how to make a forum software configured to
be private. Boom, there’s me pointing out www.oath.is - my new startup blabla.

Just some ideas.

------
timjahn
Use your existing networks. When we had our initial landing page up for
matchist (<http://matchist.com>), my co-founder and I used our networks to
spread the word. That consisted of our Twitter followers, Facebook friends,
and other personal connections via email.

We also had an existing community from our other company, Entrepreneurs
Unpluggd, which was actually our target customer base, so we sent out some
emails to them as well.

------
relaunched
For all intents and purposes you don't. People that already have substantial
followings can drive traffic for you. If you are a normal person, you can
grind out signups, but those people will forget who are you by the time you
launch.

So, what's a person to do? Well, build a product worth using. Get a few people
using it and enable them to spread the word for you.

Good luck!

